# How do you keep hedgie cool?



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok, im not sure if this going to be a problem but thought i would ask before it does!

How do you keep the temperature correct when it begins to get hot? I live in England so didn't think this would ever be a problem, but we've finally had a couple of warm days here and though the temp hasn't got too hot yet, if we have the summer we are predicted im not sure how im going to keep the cage cool enough?

I don't have air con (very rarely needed in this miserable country :? ) but i can get a fan. Is this a good idea?

I just want to be prepared just in case.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

I'm in the UK too - I bought a stand alone air con unit off ebay - works as a dehumidifier too as he hedgies are in my rep room so it keep the humidity down too for them as well as cooling the room down (which also keeps my viv temps stable) I think it was only about £45 since for me to sit in front of too :lol: dont know about fans because they just blow the existing air around rather than cooling it particularly - if it is a hot summer I dont think its going to be enough


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Make sure you don't blow a fan or anything directly on the cage. Breezes or drafts can chill a hedgehog and cause hibernation or colds.
I believe one of the easier methods I read was to get some of those blue plastic ice packs that you can freeze, and if it gets too hot in the hedgehog's cage, just place one of them on top of the cage. The cool air would sink down into the cage and cool it off. Just be sure to monitor the temp carefully.
Another thing that I liked and copied, was drpepperheather put a ceramic tile in her hedgehog's cage, so if he got hot, he could splat out on it and cool off. I thought it was a great idea, I got a marble tile for Lily's cage.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> Make sure you don't blow a fan or anything directly on the cage. Breezes or drafts can chill a hedgehog and cause hibernation or colds.
> I believe one of the easier methods I read was to get some of those blue plastic ice packs that you can freeze, and if it gets too hot in the hedgehog's cage, just place one of them on top of the cage. The cool air would sink down into the cage and cool it off. Just be sure to monitor the temp carefully.
> Another thing that I liked and copied, was drpepperheather put a ceramic tile in her hedgehog's cage, so if he got hot, he could splat out on it and cool off. I thought it was a great idea, I got a marble tile for Lily's cage.


I never knew about the tile..i will be going to lowes tomorrow.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

First of all, all of the above mentioned "methods" are excellent ways of chilling a hedgehog unnecessarily. Rarely does a hedgehog get so hot that they need to be cooled. They handle the heat quite well; they are genetically adapted to hot areas. Like any animal they slow down in the heat but it's not dangerous. Not like chilling is. 

If you have a particularly hot day, first make sure to keep as much heat out of the room as possible. Close the window and cover it with a heavy curtain or blind to block the sunlight (and prevent it from warming the room). Once the sun sets and the temperatures drop, open the window and put a fan in it. Bring the cooler outside air inside. Once you get the room cool, shut it up and keep the next days heat out.


----------

